# Any mixes you might have?



## thepitman (Oct 28, 2013)

So I have a pit bull chihuahua mix! She's great, super high energy and smart. If like to white kind of mixes some of you might have

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## randallpits (Oct 20, 2013)

I'm not sure if your serious, or joking, but think I might change my forum name if I were you. That has got to be a devil dog. Reminds me of an old breeders saying. You can have 5 gallons of ice cream; add one teaspoon of shit, and now all you have is 5 gallons of shit. In your case I really don't know. Please don't take it personal (PIT MAN). I find the whole thing a little amusing.


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

I have a pit bull\catahoula mutt.

A pit\chi? Reminds me of the doberhuahua Super Bowl ad...

Got pics?


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

Omw! What a crazy mix!

And I thought Border Collie x Saint Bernard was crazy

we are what we do repeatedly. excellence is then not an act, but a habit. - Aristotle


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Mobile Site Preview

I have no idea why people would want to do this...

The story of the 1st dog at that link... Mom was chi and dad was bulldog... Born premature because mom could not hold him and his sibling was dead...

No friggin kidding a chi bitch could not carry pups with a bulldog father to term. I personally can not stand Chi's but feel bad for the mom for having to go through that kind of pregnancy. I can only hope it was an inseminated pregnancy...


----------



## smkymntn (Mar 5, 2014)

i didnt think that was possible, that anyone was that stupid to let that happen. but then again people never cease to amaze me


----------



## smokemama (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm in Milwaukee and we see lots of them they are " pitchis" no lie. At the clinic I was doing my externship there were a couple that looked like a bulldog on stumps.


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

I am realizing that the humainiacs have done one thing successfully over the last 2 decades. They have made it trendy to have a mutt. 

Problem is that now that it's trendy people are not getting shelter mutts, they are creating their own unstable pos dogs. 

we are what we do repeatedly. excellence is then not an act, but a habit. - Aristotle


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

thepitman said:


> So I have a pit bull chihuahua mix! She's great, super high energy and smart. If like to white kind of mixes some of you might have
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


This just really makes me curious... how do you know your pup is a mix of these two said breeds? Were you there to see it happen, or are you just going off someone else's (not so) educated guess? I'm not trying to pick on you or make you seem foolish, but this type of mix just really seems far fetched (although I know it's possible). I'm thinking, and correct me if I'm wrong, that you got her from a shelter or rescue of some sort, and due to her small size, they're assuming that this is what she is supposedly mixed with? How tall is she, what does she weigh, and how do you come to the conclusion of what you say she's mixed with? Please enlighten us.


----------



## Corey209 (May 5, 2013)

I own an APBTxAmBully, he just looks like a lean bully.


----------



## gesse.bella (Feb 26, 2014)

We had a lab/pit mix that was very da and ha we had to put him down because he attacked someone we got him in a back yard batch w/o research he was the only pup not drowned by a man wanting all black fighting dogs it was a mess I was devastated him being my first dog but it had to happen the lab energy with the fighting dad was too much for him..be carful when your looking at puppies

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hwm (Mar 22, 2014)

i'll do the shelter mutt myself plenty of them with out adding to it. I have no intention of breeding so why not get a shelter dog that's already sterilized I see to many back yard breeders as it is I have had been asked by people if i wanted to breed my dog I just laugh and tell them to go to the shelter there are may "pitbull" dogs there. Please don't take offense but why breed if you can rescue


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

hwm said:


> i'll do the shelter mutt myself plenty of them with out adding to it. I have no intention of breeding so why not get a shelter dog that's already sterilized I see to many back yard breeders as it is I have had been asked by people if i wanted to breed my dog I just laugh and tell them to go to the shelter there are may "pitbull" dogs there. Please don't take offense but why breed if you can rescue


The only reason to breed should be if your dog is an exceptional example of the breed. That goes for ANY breed of dog.

we are what we do repeatedly. excellence is then not an act, but a habit. - Aristotle


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

There are tons of reason for a well bred dog and tons of reasons to have a mutt. It's all what you are looking for. Breeding mutts on the Thor hand is horrible. If it happens it happens but even the "inventor" of the labradoodle regrets marketing those mutts as a breed for what it done caused now. He needed to sell his mutts and figured a catchy name would do. Now people pretend they are a designer dog and now everyone wants them. Terrible materialistic society. Such a shame.

OP I am with Bev how do you know it's these two breeders. Were you the breeder of them?

Sent from Petguide.com App so please excuse the typos


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

ames said:


> There are tons of reason for a well bred dog and tons of reasons to have a mutt. It's all what you are looking for. Breeding mutts on the Thor hand is horrible. If it happens it happens but even the "inventor" of the labradoodle regrets marketing those mutts as a breed for what it done caused now. He needed to sell his mutts and figured a catchy name would do. Now people pretend they are a designer dog and now everyone wants them. Terrible materialistic society. Such a shame.
> 
> OP I am with Bev how do you know it's these two breeders. Were you the breeder of them?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App so please excuse the typos


Hmm mm that labradoodle story sounds familiar.... what other "breed" is like that....


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Hmm mm that labradoodle story sounds familiar.... what other "breed" is like that....


Not aure but I do know it's not at all like the American bully who were bred for a reason and regrets what OTHER people have done to the breed. The labradoodle guy blames himself and admits they are mutts with a fancy name.

Sent from Petguide.com App so please excuse the typos


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

I have two. Keira was sold to her original owner as an APBT. After I got her and she grew some it was increasingly obvious that she was not, in fact, an APBT. A while back, I ran into a woman at petsmart with a dog that looked nearly identical to Keira and we talked a bit- turns out they are siblings from the same litter. She said the father looked like an American bulldog (or mix thereof) and the mom was probably a lab cross. Neither of which were surprising, as Keira kind of looks like a cross of those breeds. Either which way, I don't really care- she's a great dog!

My other, I do know the mix for certain- her first owner owned both purebred papered parents. She's a Chihuahua/Miniature Pinscher mix.

This is Keira:









This is Jezzie:


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Odin is a mix as well... of what? I will never know... maybe one part monster and one part mush lololol


----------



## ArubaDog (Nov 6, 2013)

Beautiful dog!


----------



## Sarah~ (Mar 13, 2013)

Xena is part APBT and part ????. I was told lab, she seems awful small for a lab mix but who knows. My best guess is as good as yours lol.


----------



## ArubaDog (Nov 6, 2013)

Damon is 3/4 apbt and 1/4 Fila Brasileiro

The most recent pics I have, 6.5 months old floppy eared Damon:


----------



## jimxxx (Dec 5, 2013)

@ Aruba dog, Damon is a very nice brindle, like the orange glow (viva hollandica )


----------



## bigdogmom (Feb 9, 2014)

This is my foster Chase, the shelter has him listed as chow/apbt mix. I think he is chow/sharpei. Not a big dog, about 45 pounds.


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

Kangal x Boerboel

I've seen those chi x pit. Some were marketing them as "mini pits" a few years back.


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

bigdogmom said:


> This is my foster Chase, the shelter has him listed as chow/apbt mix. I think he is chow/sharpei. Not a big dog, about 45 pounds.


He looks like a great dane x doberman to me.

He's sweet looking.

we are what we do repeatedly. excellence is then not an act, but a habit. - Aristotle


----------



## bigdogmom (Feb 9, 2014)

So happy to announce: Whatever Chase is mixed with - he has been selected to enter a service dog program!!


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

bigdogmom said:


> So happy to announce: Whatever Chase is mixed with - he has been selected to enter a service dog program!!


Congrats :cheers:


----------

